# Talk me out of getting this horse please!



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

He's very post legged. Not good for long term soundness. He's downhill. I think he'd be a nice horse if he had different back legs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

Don't see a picture... Maybe its my computer


----------



## SavvyD (Oct 17, 2013)

I also dont see any pics of him


----------



## laurapratt01 (Oct 3, 2012)

The picture was removed because it was from a social media site. Here is a video I got today. Not me riding. He looks like he could be too western pleasure type? Is the fact that he's posty in the hind end the reason that he seems short strided? What do you think? Unfortunately I don't have any other pictures at the moment...


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

I don't like him. I can't pin point it but he doesn't look completely sound to me either...


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I don't like him either. Pretty? Sure, But something seems...."off".
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

He's a saint to be riding that well with such a...erm..._lacking _rider though. I feel like taking her reins away from her...


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Posty, seems "uncomfortable" when moving, if that makes any sense.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

The video has very clearly been edited. about 10 times during the film (perticularly badd in canter) several frames have been removed. I would want to know why!!!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm with everyone else with the added comment that he is very HEAVY on her hands. She's constantly bumping him off her inside hand. Having ridden a horse like that (love him but BOY he's a work out to ride), I would not buy another horse that is that heavy on the hand.


----------



## Chickenoverlord (Apr 30, 2013)

He looks lame t me, like hs hip and shoulders are out of whack.


----------



## rlcarnes (Jul 12, 2011)

I agree something seems off. It looks like his hips or maybe his back could be out...and I didn't like the way the rider had to sea saw his face to keep him in frame. He's not using his hi ndquarters correctly
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I don't really like him either. While I can't say for certain whether or not he's showing lameness just based on that one video (he may just be a really bad mover), I don't like his training. He's heavy on her hands and has no idea how to carry himself.

If he's sound, you'd still be looking at pretty substantial re-training and even then, he still would probably be a chore to ride.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I think he's pretty, but pretty will only get you so far.

I'm wondering why you think 17 is too old? xD


----------



## laurapratt01 (Oct 3, 2012)

Thank you all for telling me all of the things that I needed to hear! I thought many of them myself and was honestly pretty turned off when I got the video.. but that horse sure takes a pretty picture! So much chrome!
His price has dropped to $750 and she would've taken my current horse as a trade (for her bf who wants his own horse). I can only have one horse on the farm that I work/live at anyways. I do want a young horse that I can finish my way but I am also obsessed with my current horse. He's older but he's amazing. He doesn't have the best conformation and has several significant melanomas which makes me think that he won't be useful for a lot longer (although it's gonna have to be at least 6 more years since you all shot down the prospect!) As much as I like the idea of getting a youngster, realistically I could never part with my "Moon". I get anxious just thinking about it. I'll never find another horse like him and I know I would regret giving him up for the rest of my life. That horse just does something to me...he's my best bud, my heart horse.
Thank you all for offering your opinions! It is much appreciated! I feel better knowing that you all don't think that I'm passing up on something that as good his pictures look...


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Zexious is right, 17 is still rather young and unless the melanomas are interfering with tack (those can be removed surgically), then they are likely nothing more than an eye-sore. Most gray horses end up with them eventually but _very_ few actually die from them. We used to have an old gray mare we called Frosty. She was in her 30s when she died and was still fat and happy but had a significant amount of melanomas under her tail and around her udder.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Pass, 17 isn't ancient - geez horses are still competing at the Olympics until their late teens. 

Perhaps casually start looking around for a new horse, but don't let yourself be blinded by 'prettiness'. 
Would you REALLY want your beloved current horse to go to a rider like that on the video?


----------



## laurapratt01 (Oct 3, 2012)

I can't help but think that my guy is kinda old because he is by far the oldest horse I've ever owned. My experience with older horses is limited. I'm not really sure what to expect over the next few years... I've also never had a horse die while I owned them and to be honest with you, the idea of that scares me more than anything!
He has one melanoma that is starting to get in the way of his tack (it's a parotid gland melanoma and it's right below his ear about the size and shape of a half a pear). I'm not worried about not being able to use a bridle on him if it gets a lot bigger (I could easily just use his rope halter) but the vet said that it could eventually make swallowing difficult for him... that's the part I worry about.
...and no I would NOT want him to go to someone with hands like that girl! I'm not the best rider but seeing someone with such an insensitive riding style makes me cringe! 
An here's a picture of my boy...just because he's so cute!


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

17 is positivly young. 
I recently went through a patch where I lost several horses, 1 aged 19 to colic, 1 aged 20 to a ruptured diaphragm, 1 age 28 to old age.
All were still in full work upto the day they died. the 28yr old had been slowed down to hacking only but he was fit as a fiddle, fat and happy, the rest were still being competed!

Oh and I still have my 32yr old 12.2hh first pony!


----------



## Chickenoverlord (Apr 30, 2013)

Your good! My horse is 18 and I have never even considered his age when we are riding. Granted, he is not your average horse (imagine a typical Arab... That got ahold of a bag of crack) but we do great  and your boy is super cute!


----------



## spirit88 (Jan 12, 2011)

I don't like him he's not sound. The girl riding him needs some riding lessons....she never leaves his mouth alone in both videos.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

My girl is 20 going on 2 lol. I never even think about her age when I ride her. She still events and does jumpers and is very very verrrrrrrry feisty under saddle. People never believe me when I tell them how old she is lol.

There is a 24 year old in our barn who still events no issues at all.

Don't stress about the age of your horse. You still have many many many years with him


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Yeah, like everyone else I vote to keep your current horse. Young horses are over-rated. Once they reach their teens they have usually reached perfection. 

I have a 19 and 20 year old and I still do 5 hour trail rides in the mountains with them and they are doing great. I also have a 3 year old. Love him to death, but he's so much WORK. He will be a work-in-progress forever I think! But the older guys, we just click and I can go out and enjoy riding without all the work. 

Plus, age is no guarantee of health. A horse can get sick and die at any age.


----------

